# Ebay - Postage cost question



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've just recived an item on Ebay now the item is just as described but I am a skint flint to have a problem with the postage charged V cost to actually post.  they charged £5 to post, which I didn't think much about at the time as wasn't sure of weight of it but it has come costs £3.08 to post and it is in a box that has been used at least once before so no cost to them there.  Does a bit of tape and trip to post office cost £2?? I sell on ebay and never over charge by that much in fact I've lost on postage costs a few times.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

You have no come back what so ever as you agreed the postage costs before you bid. BUT its always worth contacting the seller nicely and see if they will give you a refund.
Most sellers will say that their time is included in P & P costs though


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

All depends, some people add on fuel costs, cost of paying to park the car etc

Nothing you can do about it now but when you leave feedback you get the option with the stars rating, there is one for postage so i would give a low mark

xx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

The new star rating really isnt fair to the seller--why should they be marked down just because someone doesnt like what they were charged?. Buyers see what the postage costs are before they bid. Maybe the seller lives 5 miles away from the post office.
I'm a seller on ebay and today I will travel 6 miles to my local village post office, pay 60p to park and use 40 mins of my time to post 2 parcels so I do add an extra 50p to my parcels to cover that and thats without my journey into Glasgow to buy envelopes and packing materials.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I try to keep postage to a minimum though do take account of packaging materials if I have to use new stuff, and the journey to the post office (I'm in the sticks too). You should contact eh seller if you're not happy though. they may offer something.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend said that some people make their profit on P+P, so it is something to watch out for when bidding. I don't think that there is anything that you can do afterwards, only leave feedback about the price of it
L x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

You have to look at the overall price. If you won the item for say £3 and have paid £5 postage--is the item as a whole worth the £8 you paid?? Would you have been happier if the item was won for £5 and the p & p was £3??


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

**ElaineW** said:


> The new star rating really isnt fair to the seller--why should they be marked down just because someone doesnt like what they were charged?. Buyers see what the postage costs are before they bid. Maybe the seller lives 5 miles away from the post office.


 I have a friend that has to travel to the post office costing her £2.50 on the bus, i think it is totally fair that she charges for this and for the cost of packaging materials. She always puts in her listings that she charges for going to the po and packaging materials



Luckymum said:


> it is in a box that has been used at least once before so no cost to them there.


I charge for all my packaging materials whether its new or recycled as i go to collect recycled padded envelopes, boxes and bubblewrap rather than cause more waste for landfill, i also recieve ebay items in recycled materials the most recent ones being an Iceland frozen southern fried chicken selection food box and a calypso drinks box, good on them for recycling and good on those that have the brains to charge for the packaging, travelling and time. When i first started selling on ebay i was only charging postage at its cost to post and was soon finding i was out of pocket........why should i be out of pocket..........defeats the object dont you think?


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I charge for all my packaging materials whether its new or recycled as i go to collect recycled padded envelopes, boxes and bubblewrap rather than cause more waste for landfill, i also recieve ebay items in recycled materials the most recent ones being an Iceland frozen southern fried chicken selection food box and a calypso drinks box, good on them for recycling and good on those that have the brains to charge for the packaging, travelling and time. When i first started selling on ebay i was only charging postage at its cost to post and was soon finding i was out of pocket........why should i be out of pocket..........defeats the object dont you think?
[/quote]

Very true... i've made a loss on ebay far too many times with p&p, just scared of buyers giving negative feedback or low stars!! I once received neutral feedback for the p&p of a book which was listed as buy it now. She clearly saw how much the p&p cost, and the price was correct... Sometimes p&p can be a lose lose situation!


----------

